# Mehr auswahl bei Schulter VZ



## Pacmaniacer (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich wunder mich immer was Juweliere für Steine herstellen können. Die haben ja auswahl ohne ende zur stärkung ihres Berufs.

sowas würde ich mir auch für die Schulter VZ wünschen.
wir haben grade mal 4 Versionen.
-AP
-Deff
-ZM und Crit
-ZM und MP5

ich würde mich über mehr individualität freuen.die rezepte könnten ja auch Findbar sein aber ich persönlich hab genug AP und würde mich z.b. tierisch über Rüssidurschschlag freuen.

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Apfelbrot (15. Juli 2009)

wäre ne schöne idee


----------



## CharlySteven (11. August 2009)

die normalen schulter vz sind doch auch nur

-AP
-Deff
-ZM und Crit
-ZM und MP5

wieso sollte die schulter vz verbessert werden das es sie mit mehr unterschieden gibt`?
wäre ein zu starker buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (13. August 2009)

Das einzige, was man eventuell noch hinzufügen könnte, sind bessere pvp-verzauberungen, als die die man in TW erhält... somit sind alle WotLK-Schulterverzauberungen abgedeckt. Mehr aber auch nicht (und selbst diese Neuerung wäre nicht unbedingt nötig ^^)


----------



## fre_k (18. August 2009)

Naja wurde ja alles schon gesagt. x) Es gibt mehr Sockel und die Juwes haben halt zu jedem Sockel noch eine bessere Variante. Es gibt 4 Schulter verzauberungen und wir haben zu jeder noch ne bessere Variante.
Ne Bessere PvP Schulterverzauberung wär aber schon nice.

Inschriftler müssen ja eigneltich auf die Abhärtung auf den Schultern "verzichten" um an ihren Berufsboni zu kommen, während z.b. Verzauberer schön ihre Ringe verzaubern und sich die Abhärtung auf Schultern trotzdem noch holen.

PvP ist ja Abhärtung Ausdauer. Um den Inschriftlern keinen Vorteil zu geben kann man ja anstelle der Abhärtung eifach die Ausdauer erhöhen. Die meisten anderen Berufsgruppen können sich ja auch die Abhärtung holen und sich zusätzlich noch mehr Ausdauer auf ihre Ringe, Sockelpätze oder Armschienen bauen.


----------

